

Mozilla Recognized as Most Trusted Internet Company for Privacy - RichieIncognito
http://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/01/28/privacy-day-2013/

======
Lime
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5128924> (the dupe
detector didn't work because of http versus https)

